# Fantastic Fan Or Similiar



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Spring is around the corner...whoo whoo!

I am thinking of installing a Fantastic Fan in my 25RSS. I did a search of the forum and came up with nothing. I am sure some of you folks have installed one. Any opinions / comments?

Is the 12 Volts easily accessible? Any gotchas?









Any information is greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Rick


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic Fan. 1st I have heard of it. Is it like a Maxx Air?

Thor


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey there!

Below is a link to the product I am considering....

Fantastic Fan product link

thanks,
Rick


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I put a maxx fan in the main cabin. The 12V was easy to get at and the whole job was simple. I think most people use the maxx fans and vents becasue you can keep them open while driving or in the rain. I have kept mine cracked all winter and now that the weather in nice will open them up for the season. No leaks no worries.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My brother in law has one in his bathroom. It works great.

Personally, I think many around here installed the MaxxAir type fan. You can use them rain or shine, whereas the Fantastic fan is more like a higher volume standard vent fan.

I'll let others tell you about the MaxxAir...I haven't installed one yet...but will.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Agreed, This fan just looks like the standard fan, except on steroids. The reversible direction is an added feature, but I am not sure what you would use it for? If I wanted to bring fresh air in, the Carrier HVAC system would do a better job.

I would take a look at the Max-Air fan before you buy.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I was thinking about putting something like that above the vent in the stove....


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I had a Fantastic Fan installed in my 2006 23RS where the roof vent was near the centre kitchen. They took the power from the nearest light fixture, which means that the light switch needs to be in the up possition for the fan to work, and which means I need to operate the actual light from the fixture itself. 
I didn't get the Fantastic with the automatic vent cover that closes on its own if it rains, and I didn't get the Fantastic with the thermostat that turns the fan on if a certain temperature is reached. I got the basic model that has an adjustable speed motor. 
The main advantage with the Fantastics are that it's quiet and powerful -- ten times less noise then the fan in the bathroom, which I didn't replace with a Fantastic because people expect to hear things coming out of the bathroom and the loud Outback fan sort of masks that.
I put Maxis over all three of my roof vents, including the Fantastic, but the Fantastic required a larger size Maxi. Since I had the Fantastic installed as part of the deal, I'm not sure if they had to cut the hole in the roof larger to accommodate it.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I installed a Fantastic Fan in my PU and it was great. I had the one with the rain sensor, and sure enough when it started to rain, the fan stopped and the vent closed, which was nice. Easy to install as long as the wring is nearby.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I went the MaxxAir route, this model:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...16&skunum=17339

I installed it in the bathroom vent, and really like it. It is much quieter than the stock fan, and moves lots of air even on low. It works well for pulling fresh air into the trailer on those days that are warmer, but not warm enough to run the AC. It also keeps the bathroom a whole lot drier when showering.

Only two downsides that Ican think of:

1) Be careful where you mount the "control unit" on the rim of the vent cover. I initially finished the install, flush with enjoyment of a job well-done, then attempted to open the bathroom cabinet and found that it hit the unit and would only open ~3 inches...







! Once I mounted the controller on the far side of the rim (towards the bathroom door), I was golden.

2) When summer camping we like to leave the unit on low and just let it run. Keeps the air in the trailer fresh and dry. The downside is that the fan moves so much air, the grating in front of it collects a lot of dust, and after a few trips I have to pull it down and wash it. I've got to figure out some sort of removable filter system or something.

Chet.


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the answers.

So I have looked at the Maxx Vent with the fan based on the above comments. In your opinions do these things really move the air?

I am looking to have something that will move the air around the trailer and are also quiet. The Fantastic fans are very quiet, this is an important factor for me. Any comments? Thanks again all.

-Rick


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have the Turbo-MaxxAir fan installed in the kitchen area of the 26RKS. Most seem to be satsified with it. sunny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Turbo-Maxx in the bathroom and it is great. The Turbo-Maxx is mounted outside so it is a bit quieter then the Fantastic fan and you still need to pay for a cover with the fantastic fan and it is included with the Turbo-Maxx. You use the same wires as for the bath room fan.

Just do not have the Fan on high when you flush the toilet!!!!!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got the TurboMaxx and my father has a Fantastic in his rig. Both do a great job moving lots of air with much less noise than the stock fans. I can't really tell a difference in noise level comparing the two, to be honest with you. I picked the TurboMaxx solely because I liked the "built-in" design of the hood. I'm sure the Fanastic is... er... fantastic as well.









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Just do not have the Fan on high when you flush the toilet!!!!!


I'm afraid to ask, Andy...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Just do not have the Fan on high when you flush the toilet!!!!!
> [snapback]97669[/snapback]​


What? It doubles as a macerator?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Just do not have the Fan on high when you flush the toilet!!!!!
> [snapback]97669[/snapback]​


Must be the voice of experience.....









Thanks for the tip. If we ever get a high powered fan in the bathroom, I hope I remember what not to do.

Bill


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I went ahead and installed my Maxx/Fan today. I figured the $85 CW wanted to install was fair but since they looked at me like I was from Mars when I asked if I could get it installed within 2 weeks I decided to do it myself.

I installed it at the rear vent in front of the rear slide on my 28 RSDS.

Before getting started I verified where I wanted to get the power from. It seemed I had two choices;

1) Take it from the light in front of the vent opening but then have to leave the switch on at the door and control the lights from the fixtures.

2) Look for a constant hot which is what I did;

I found one (white/purple) in the rear roof truss in the fan box under the flap of rubber roof material. I verified that this goes to the furnace so I wasn't sure I wanted to risk the furnace fuse even though I doubted that I'd use both the furnace and the vent fan.

After some searching I found that the cabinet above the sink had a conduit full of wires right behind the middle of the cabinet between the two doors. I remove the black flex cable wrap and found a pair of blue/white wires that run to the lights under the cabinet. The blue is constant 12v hot and white is negative.

I removed the white cap covering the hole in the ceiling and used a coat hanger to fish wires from the truss adjacent to the fan box to this hole and after removing the fuse at the panel, I tapped into the blue and white wires. The fuse was labled "bed".

I completed the install as per the instructions with only one glitch, I notched the frame in the wrong spot so "measure twice, cut once"!









Following the instructions was simple enough up top and did it in about an hour taking my time (and a few soft drink runs). I then wired as described above.

The unit works great and the thermostat is nice since I can run it during the day and it will turn off at night automatically.

I would have posted pics but couldn't figure out how. I will add them later if I figure it out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Deeta...congrats on getting this done on your own. With a little time on your side, you can get just about anything done.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Deeta
You planned it out and got it done









Don


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We had the dealer throw in a fantastic fan when we bought our OB. Works great ... very powerful fan.
We camp with two toy poodles and set it to start when the tempture rises inside.
Mike


----------

